# Media Usage Rights???



## capri0106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay so i try to play my music that i downloaded from Qtrax, on Window Media Player 11, everytime i try to play music it says that its downloading media usage rights. What is that and how can I get it??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe this explains it. From: http://talkprice.net/2008/02/16/qtrax/


> Qtrax is a brand new service that is planning to revolutionize the music industry. It allows you to download the songs that you want for free, but it comes with a twist. All the songs have DRM (digital rights management) on them, *and to make things even worse, you will only be able to play the music using the Qtrax software*. Say goodbye the use of any portable media player, or separate music management programs.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

More or less DRM license service kinda sucks if you've used up your rights.


----------

